# AC in II account suddenly appeared today



## Safti (Mar 5, 2015)

I just looked at my II account and suddenly (today) an AC showed up in my account which expires on April 26, 2015. Did anyone else receive this? When I called II, they told me that it is a Marriott promo. It looks like it's only good for 6 weeks and the grid is awful.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 5, 2015)

Just looked and yep....received the same one...and I only have a DC account in II.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 5, 2015)

I also got one  in my points account. Expires on April 26th. There is no way I can use it.. 

You can click on certificate details.. Spring brake is from March 20 to about April 12.. so not sure how useful it is..


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

Got one too and I have a regular II account (no DC points) but own Marriott.

With all the restrictions below, what can you use it on by April 26??

*****
This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date APRIL 26, 2015.

Certificate not valid for 20APR to 30APR travel dates.

Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Mexico, Puerto Vallarta From:27MAR To:06APR,Florida, Orlando From:27MAR To:06APR,Colorado, Breckenridge From:27MAR To:06APR,Colorado, Vail, Avon & Beaver Creek From:27MAR To:06APR,Nevada, Las Vegas From:27MAR To:06APR,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Grand Chateau From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Club Son Antem From:01MAR To:09APR,Marriott's Fairway Villas From:01MAR To:19APR,Marriott's Grand Chateau From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge From:04MAR To:31MAR,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:27MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:27MAR To:30APR,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01MAR To:30APR,Marriott's MtnValley Lodge @Breckenridge From:01MAR To:30APR,Sheraton Vistana Villages From:01MAR To:30APR,Hyatt Zilara Cancun,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort,


----------



## klpca (Mar 5, 2015)

None for me - non-DC week owner.  Couldn't have used it anyway.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 5, 2015)

I received one too.  Great, now I have three AC's to try to give away or use.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a regular marriott account. No AC for me either


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2015)

None for me. Personal account only.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 5, 2015)

Same here April 26 expiration date...... 7 weeks of life!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 5, 2015)

None for moi, either.

Have 2 weeks bought at resale (Marriott auction). 



-


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

That's odd. I received one but all of my Marriotts were bought resale and not enrolled. I wonder why I received it then


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 5, 2015)

I have one in my personal II account. I checked on some available Marriott Park City weeks in April. It is pricing @ $249 plus tax for all size units.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 5, 2015)

I received one in my Hyatt account but nothing in my Marriott or Starwood accounts and I am in the Destination Club.


----------



## Safti (Mar 5, 2015)

I spoke with II customer care to find out what this is about. They said that this is a Marriott promotion. They don't know any of the details or why Marriott have decided to do this. It is completely useless as it must be used between March 5-April 19. There are so many restrictions (regarding time) and restrictions (regarding grid) that it's nearly impossible to find a place to use this. They are calling this a "Marriott Spring bonus week". Hah, some bonus!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2015)

Got one here too in our corporate DC II account.

Not a single Marriott in Orlando open or available for April. March isn't available on the grid for Orlando.


----------



## klpca (Mar 5, 2015)

Clearly mom loves some of us more than others!


----------



## l0410z (Mar 5, 2015)

I have both a legacy enrolled II account and a non legacy enrolled II account.  I received an AC in both.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nothing in my SVN account or my personal account with Starwood , Marriott and a bunch of others.

No love for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2015)

l0410z said:


> I have both a legacy enrolled II account and a non legacy enrolled II account.  I received an AC in both.



What is a non legacy enrolled II account?


----------



## Travelmore (Mar 5, 2015)

No love here either.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 5, 2015)

I am an enrolled weeks owner and I got one.  I can't imagine we'll use it, tho. It looks about as useful as the last one (that expired in Feb.) was.


----------



## krj9999 (Mar 5, 2015)

None here either; and couldn't use the one that expired Feb. either.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 5, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> What is a non legacy enrolled II account?



A Marriott resale not eligible for DC points.  It requires an II account different than the enrolled legacy week.   I make up my own names as I go along.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 5, 2015)

We got one of these in our DC corporate account.  It is the worst II grid I have ever seen.  Most Marriotts are totally blacked out.  I only found Marriott U.S. availability for April at Branson and Park City, and none at all for March.  I might have  missed a Marriott destination, but the point is still the same.  It looks like they are giving us the "opportunity" to use the AC at non-Marriotts, and the price is rather high for an AC.  Could be useful for someone who wants to spend a  week in April in Park City or Branson, but there is almost no time to plan even for that.  No interest here.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 5, 2015)

You can also see the Marriott in Williamsburg.  Of course my AC showed up in my Hyatt account, not Marriott.  I wonder if someone hit the wrong button.  It's the same horrible AC that the rest of you received.


----------



## dmbrand (Mar 5, 2015)

*Might be a random gift*

One showed up in my account this afternoon.  Never have owned Marriott, but just recently upgraded to Platinum membership in II.  We exchange into Marriotts consistently, does that count?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2015)

l0410z said:


> A Marriott resale not eligible for DC points.  It requires an II account different than the enrolled legacy week.   I make up my own names as I go along.



Okay, so really this is just what most refer to as a regular individual II account. It certainly isn't an enrolled account. There is really only one kind of those.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 5, 2015)

These threads pop up every year. We didn't get the last two. But, I haven't seen them have such a short life before.


----------



## EKniager (Mar 5, 2015)

I got two.  One in my Marriott re-sale account and one in my weeks (legacy points) account.  Heck, we can't use the one that expires May 13 either.  That makes 3 AC's going to waste.  II must have surplus, low demand inventory they are trying to move quickly.  C'est la vie. 

On a positive note, this afternoon we were able to exchange our platinum Aruba Surf Club studio into a 1-bedroom in Palm Desert for Christmas this year.  Combining that with exchanging from Harbour Point to Grande Ocean during our fixed week #21, I'd say our II memberships are performing fine!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Mar 5, 2015)

Where exactly on the II page does an AC show up?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2015)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Where exactly on the II page does an AC show up?



Under Exchange//My Units.


----------



## GreenTea (Mar 6, 2015)

Where would I see it in my account?  I have the Marriott provided one, and I have looked at getaways before, but nothing else.   Don't know where to look to see if I am a chosen one.


----------



## Chicagoshannon (Mar 6, 2015)

I got one and own Tahiti Village.  I don't think it's just a Marriott deal.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Mar 6, 2015)

None for  us either. We are enrolled in DC.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Mar 6, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Under Exchange//My Units.



Thank you.... but nothing is there for me.:annoyed:


----------



## rpk113 (Mar 6, 2015)

I got one as well, Gold week at the Surf Club.  It is extremely restrictive.


----------



## SunLover2 (Mar 6, 2015)

I received one just now. Expires April 19th. Who knows if I'll be able to use it or not. We'll see. Can we "gift" it to someone?


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes - I usually offer them to my family and co-workers.  You need to pay for a guest certificate however.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope, didn't get one.  But all of my Weeks have AC offers for 2015 deposits, and it's been a number of years since that's been the case.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 6, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Nope, didn't get one.  But all of my Weeks have AC offers for 2015 deposits, and it's been a number of years since that's been the case.



Nothing here either, but I also have those 2015 deposit offers.  In fact, right now I have a virtually worthless, to me anyway, AC expiring in June.  Even Orlando is not on the grid.


----------



## Safti (Mar 6, 2015)

I called II to voice my concern...... as much as you can do that for a gift! That this "gift" is basically useless. They don't care at all. They are delighted with the gift they gave us.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 6, 2015)

I received one also but may actually be able to use. I am planning a trip to Park City to visit some friends and relatives in May and the cost on this one is less than the other one I have. Does anyone know if you can do an E-plus with this in case a large unit shows up later.


----------



## Safti (Mar 6, 2015)

Cannot be used in May. Last booking date is April 19.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Mar 6, 2015)

I got one this morning we have two II account one tied to my GF's Worldmark. The second tied to my Worldmark, Marriott, and Starwood. 

Her account is the one that got the AC.

My account I've done a Marriott trade and Starwood trade in the past year. Her account no trades in the past year. Oh except for the AC they gave her account last fall which my account didn't get.

Ian


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 6, 2015)

I just got one.  I have a regular account.  Basically worthless though.


----------



## Squan66 (Mar 6, 2015)

None for me. I have DC account. I still have an AC this expires is June.


----------



## lhwhizz (Mar 6, 2015)

I got one, but with the short time to use it, and all the blackouts will probably expire.


----------



## andrea t (Mar 6, 2015)

I also received one.  Tried hard, but can't use it!


----------



## rthib (Mar 6, 2015)

I got an email today from II telling me I had received one.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 6, 2015)

Text of email today explaining the terms.... I am not saying I don't want an AC, but this one is tough to use/find value.



You have been selected to receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. 

This certificate must be redeemed by April 19, 2015, for a fun-filled week at a resort in Interval's worldwide network.

Your certificate number is *******, and you can find the certificate details here. 

To use this certificate, visit My Units in the Exchange section on IntervalWorld.com. Or, contact your local Interval International® Member-Services Center.

 Sign In Now!

Resort Accommodations Certificate
TERMS AND CONDITIONS
A redemption fee of $249 applies. Cannot be combined with any other Interval International offer. All travel must be completed by April 26, 2015 and the Resort Accommodations Certificate cannot be extended. The Resort Accommodations Certificate is not subject to any unit size restrictions, but it is subject to availability. The certificate is redeemable up to 24 hours before travel. The full list of available destinations can be found on your certificate. Please refer to your Resort Accommodations Certificate for further details.


----------



## StevenTing (Mar 7, 2015)

Got mine yesterday.   We can use ours for Summit Watch or Mountain Side in Park City from April 17 - 24.  Since we are local, it could be a staycation for us but the redemption fee of $249 is pretty steep.  There might still be snow on the ground during that time despite the horrible winter we've had.


----------



## Shirtman (Mar 7, 2015)

Got one to but with all the restrictions who can use it.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Mar 9, 2015)

Nothing.

Oh well.


----------



## jont (Mar 9, 2015)

Got one also. its not worth the $249 they are asking and its narrow window of usage


----------



## K9KRAZ (Mar 11, 2015)

We got one as well.  We live in Richmond VA and were able to book a 2 bedroom with kitchen at the Colonial Plantation Resort in Williamsburg, about an hour from here.  Hubby will play golf, etc. Even though it expires 4/19, we are able to use it for a week that began before the 19th but ended after.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 13, 2015)

This is pretty much what I see every time I attempt to use II for either deposited weeks or those now increasingly restrictive, overpriced and essentially useless for my purposes AC's:

*Sorry we did not find any matches for your travel dates & destination.*
*  					Please try again by using one of the options below:

*It's like and endless loop. Color this decade long Marriott owner disenchanted and very unlikely to deposit anything ever again. Rent swapping works too well. 

Oh, yeah, I did get one of these in my developer weeks account.


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 16, 2015)

I got mine while vacationing in Orlando which had been booked as a last minute get away.  Could have used the AC had it arrived 3 weeks before.  Too short of a travel window.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Mar 27, 2015)

I saw this when it was originally posted on March 5th.  We had one in our account also, and now have reservations for a lock-off at the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen starting 4/18.  I'm always thankful for finding TUG!!


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 27, 2015)

Former Cruiser said:


> I saw this when it was originally posted on March 5th.  We had one in our account also, and now have reservations for a lock-off at the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen starting 4/18.  I'm always thankful for finding TUG!!



Royal Haciendas is great but just making sure you are aware that it is mandatory AI


----------



## Former Cruiser (Mar 27, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Royal Haciendas is great but just making sure you are aware that it is mandatory AI



We are Royal Resort Members, but thank you.  It may have been a shock if we weren't.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 24, 2015)

Just as this last AC many of us received is expiring, I received another one in my DC II account today.  This one must be redeemed by May 31, 2015 for travel to end before June 7th, 2015.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, I received this as well today.  There is a $249 redemption fee.  Slim pickings.  But nevertheless may give it a shot.


----------



## JT (Apr 24, 2015)

*Me as well*

Since I am a teacher this is not happening.


----------



## Safti (Apr 24, 2015)

No love for me though I got one last time around.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Apr 25, 2015)

Received ours yesterday. May have been able to give it a try, except our youngest daughter is due May 17, and will need to stick around for awhile.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 25, 2015)

Can you rent out this certificate week or make reservation and have other family members travel or does the II member have to travel?


----------



## jme (Apr 25, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Can you rent out this certificate week or make reservation and have other family members travel or does the II member have to travel?



Cannot rent it out (nor anything else from Interval Int'l).

Can always get a GUEST CERTIFICATE for friends, family, or anyone. Just no rentals or money changing hands.


----------



## dmharris (Apr 25, 2015)

We got one yesterday, Marriott owners, BUT the only thing we can trade into is a plethora of Orlando resorts.  So weird.  So useless.


----------



## dmharris (Apr 25, 2015)

I just got off the phone with II and "corporate is closed for the weekend" so they will look into it next week.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 25, 2015)

jme said:


> Cannot rent it out (nor anything else from Interval Int'l).
> 
> Can always get a GUEST CERTIFICATE for friends, family, or anyone. Just no rentals or money changing hands.



Money can change hands (e.g., reimbursement), but no commercial activity (e.g., for profit). II supposedly is pretty aggressive about policing tenting out of exchanges.


----------



## dneveu (Apr 25, 2015)

I received an email yesterday noting an AC had been granted for the Orlando area (see below).  We had not previously seen an AC where the grid is only one city.  When I logged on and tried to use it, the only location was Orlando.  


Member # xxxxxxx
You have been selected to receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. 

This certificate must be redeemed by May 31, 2015, for a fun-filled week at an Orlando resort in Interval's network.


----------



## dneveu (Apr 25, 2015)

It was a good deal if you are going to Orlando and wanted a Marriott.  All 1 and 2 bedroom Marriott's showing yesterday are now gone.  Only Marriott's left are a few efficiency units.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 25, 2015)

dmharris said:


> We got one yesterday, Marriott owners, BUT the only thing we can trade into is a plethora of Orlando resorts.  So weird.  So useless.





dneveu said:


> I received an email yesterday noting an AC had been granted for the Orlando area (see below).  We had not previously seen an AC where the grid is only one city.  When I logged on and tried to use it, the only location was Orlando.
> 
> 
> Member # xxxxxxx
> ...



That's far more restrictive than mine....mine says "This certificate must be redeemed by May 31, 2015, for a fun-filled week at a resort in Interval's worldwide network."


----------



## klpca (Apr 25, 2015)

One showed up in my account yesterday. If I recall it had to be used by June 7, 2015. It's very grid restricted - Palm Desert is on the grid but nothing shows up when I click on it, which makes the search even more frustrating than usual. 

I'm sure it's great if you can use it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Money can change hands (e.g., reimbursement), but no commercial activity (e.g., for profit). II supposedly is pretty aggressive about policing tenting out of exchanges.



I think you are thinking of RCI - II says NO reimbursement.

RCI allows reimbursement for exchange fee and guest certificate.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 26, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I think you are thinking of RCI - II says NO reimbursement.
> 
> RCI allows reimbursement for exchange fee and guest certificate.



If you recall in this thread, TUGBrian received confirmation from II about reimbursement for guest certs. Although specifically dealing with the guest cert, he (as did I) interpreted that II won't sweat it as long as profiteering is not happening. If someone chooses to create a rational construct that reimbursement for a GC is ok but reimbursement for an AC is not, then so be it, but the point was that II is ok with money changing hands.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 26, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> If you recall in this thread, TUGBrian received confirmation from II about reimbursement for guest certs. Although specifically dealing with the guest cert, he (as did I) interpreted that II won't sweat it as long as profiteering is not happening. If someone chooses to create a rational construct that reimbursement for a GC is ok but reimbursement for an AC is not, then so be it, but the point was that II is ok with money changing hands.



II just doesn't want people making money from their inventory. They want that money. So reimbursement between friends really isn't an issue. Just don't be booking something and then listing it on Redweek for rent. Though I doubt one could really rent a week they got from an AC for a whole lot of profit. Not worth the effort involved.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Again, nothing for me this time around.  Not that it sounds like a good deal but I wish they'd at least give me an invite to the party.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> If you recall in this thread, TUGBrian received confirmation from II about reimbursement for guest certs. Although specifically dealing with the guest cert, he (as did I) interpreted that II won't sweat it as long as profiteering is not happening. If someone chooses to create a rational construct that reimbursement for a GC is ok but reimbursement for an AC is not, then so be it, but the point was that II is ok with money changing hands.



Reimbursement for the GC is like $39.  If you sell an AC, the fee would be $200-$350 + the GC.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay, REALLY stupid questions ahead.    I logged in and I see I am offered one of these, good over the next several months.   The button says Redeem Now.   If I click it am I obligated to deposit anything?   Is it really a freebie except for the $249 booking fee?

Honestly I have never used II.  I don't want to send them my DC points but would like to see if this AC would be of use to me.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2015)

No - an AC is like a bonus deposit.  No transaction will occur until you put in your credit card number, so you can explore all you want.  Clicking "redeem now," will just allow you to search.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you!    So if I find something I pay the fee and still keep my DC point?    Very cool.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Thank you!    So if I find something I pay the fee and still keep my DC point?    Very cool.



Don't get too excited yet - AC's have very limited usage - II uses them to get rid of unwanted inventory.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 26, 2015)

I got one this time.

Can't use it for anything though.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 27, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Reimbursement for the GC is like $39. If you sell an AC, the fee would be $200-$350 + the GC.



Stating the obvious, yes....


----------



## dmharris (Apr 28, 2015)

So I talked to II again today and they said each AC is tailored to the member.  Since we live on the east coast, we got Orlando.  Some on the west coast got west coast resorts.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 28, 2015)

I got the June 7 one.  This is the first AC that the grid never seems to drop off.  I have to search a minimum of 7 days from today and even with 7 days the grid appears.  Looking as Williamsburg in the next 2 weeks I can't pull the Marriott studio.  I have another AC that only allows 59 days of which 14 are grid free and it can pull the Marriott studio.

I don't believe locations are account specific.  Just sounds like something the agent made up.


----------



## klpca (Apr 28, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I got the June 7 one.  This is the first AC that the grid never seems to drop off.  I have to search a minimum of 7 days from today and even with 7 days the grid appears.  Looking as Williamsburg in the next 2 weeks I can't pull the Marriott studio.  I have another AC that only allows 59 days of which 14 are grid free and it can pull the Marriott studio.
> 
> I don't believe locations are account specific.  Just sounds like something the agent made up.


I decided to read the t&c. They list the locations and months that are excluded. The list is very long.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 28, 2015)

I received this AC in my Starwood account and received one in my Hyatt account the last time.  I have no idea why the Marriott isn't pulling one.  I booked Williamsburg Plantation for someone I work with this time.  It's true that all the US resorts were on the east coast.


----------



## Docklander (Apr 29, 2015)

We've received three of these so far this year (and it's only the end of April!) Each time the expiry date has been pretty close in so they're not much use to us - this latest Cert expires at the end of May.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2015)

Probably a dumb question;


> So I talked to II again today and they said each AC is tailored to the member.  Since we live on the east coast, we got Orlando.


Based on the statement above, has anyone ever tried calling II to see what else might be available on the AC?  We're not limited to 'east coast' and would be far more likely to try west coast opportunities. 

Just wondering if there's wiggle room on this...."make my preference west coast/rockies please....


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 29, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Probably a dumb question;
> 
> Based on the statement above, has anyone ever tried calling II to see what else might be available on the AC?  We're not limited to 'east coast' and would be far more likely to try west coast opportunities.
> 
> Just wondering if there's wiggle room on this...."make my preference west coast/rockies please....




If you click on the Certificate details it will show you the grid and details, mine has all the areas checked for May but then these exclusions are listed in the details ( I live in CA)

This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date JUNE 7, 2015.

Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Mexico, South Baja From:18MAY To:31MAY,Massachusetts, Berkshires From:17MAY To:31MAY,Maine Coast From:09MAY To:31MAY,Massachusetts, Cape Cod From:10MAY To:31MAY,New Jersey, Atlantic City From:17MAY To:31MAY,Florida, Miami Beach From:04MAY To:31MAY,Arizona, Phoenix Area From:24APR To:31MAY,Arizona, Lake Havasu From:04MAY To:31MAY,California, Palm Springs & Palm Desert From:12MAY To:31MAY,British Columbia, Eastern From:11MAY To:31MAY,Puerto Rico From:03MAY To:31MAY,Aruba From:05MAY To:31MAY,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Hyatt Mountain Lodge From:01MAY To:31MAY,Residences at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek From:01MAY To:31MAY,Hyatt High Sierra Lodge From:01MAY To:31MAY,Lakeside Terrace in the Vail Valley From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:24APR To:31MAY,Marriott's Streamside at Vail - Douglas From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Fairway Villas From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:18MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:16MAY To:31MAY,Marriott Grand Residence Club Lake Tahoe From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge From:17MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:09MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Timber Lodge From:24APR To:31MAY,Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Streamside at Vail - Birch From:01MAY To:31MAY,Sheraton Vistana Villages From:01MAY To:31MAY,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01MAY To:31MAY,Vistana's Beach Club From:01MAY To:31MAY,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01MAY To:31MAY,Sheraton Mountain Vista From:01MAY To:31MAY,Westin Kierland Villas From:01MAY To:31MAY,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01MAY To:31MAY,Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas From:01MAY To:31MAY,


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks....  waiting for my II account to be activated.

doesn't appear to be that tailored really.  We'll see what I (eventually) get.


----------



## dmharris (May 8, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Probably a dumb question;
> 
> Based on the statement above, has anyone ever tried calling II to see what else might be available on the AC?  We're not limited to 'east coast' and would be far more likely to try west coast opportunities.
> 
> Just wondering if there's wiggle room on this...."make my preference west coast/rockies please....



Well, I DID call them as stated above and their answer twice was NO!  I'd rather they just kept their ACs to themselves if they're gonna be that restrictive rather than frustrate me.


----------



## dmharris (May 8, 2015)

A screen shot of my AC grid for the doubters.  It is on my flicker account, hope it shows!


----------

